# does anyone have...



## kris_schroder (Feb 10, 2013)

an undergravel filter for a 30 gal?
i am starting an aquaponics set up and i think that an undergravel filter might be just the ticket to get the fish poo up the pipe to the grow-bed.
i'm open to other ideas as well. this is an indoor set up- mainly for strawberries and herbs. 
thanks!


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

I might have one. I bought it to put in a 40 long. I'll have to check the dimensions. What are the measurements of your tank?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

a true 30 gallon long 36x12 or a 29 gallon 30x12 that some people call a 30 gallon? I might have some old ones some where I will look and let you know.


----------



## kris_schroder (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey guys!

I just measured the tank and it's: 20X10X19. The 19" is height, so it may actually be 20". This includes the black 'frame' around the glass.

If you guys did, that'd be great.  I am hoping to up the nurtrient movement in the system.

Let me know,
Kris


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

that would be a 16 high. hard to find to find under gravels for those. I know perfecto makes that size. might try asking pet stores.


----------

